# Paramedics VS Firefighters



## NPO (May 5, 2017)

We all have our animosities, but at the end of the day I love the firefighters on my shift and rely on them day in and day out. If we can't at least have a laugh about it, what are we doing?






Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DrParasite (May 6, 2017)

the only thing that I found mildly funny about that clip was the last 15 seconds when they all said they hate cops


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 6, 2017)

I thought the whole thing was pretty funny.


----------



## luke_31 (May 6, 2017)

It was funny, but I didn't take it seriously at all.  I don't think they did either.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 6, 2017)

That was funny lol, the New guinea part really got me chuckling a bit.


----------



## NPO (May 6, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> It was funny, but I didn't take it seriously at all.  I don't think they did either.


I thought it had a very similar feel to Sirens. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## luke_31 (May 6, 2017)

NPO said:


> I thought it had a very similar feel to Sirens.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That show was funny


----------



## Bishop2047 (Dec 4, 2019)

These guys are great. Lots of Fire and EMS videos.

I gotta say this video in particular will hit home for most on here.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 4, 2019)

Last time the structure fire god threw one our way... we were out of Service for mechanical.... but the EMS god covered and threw a couple our way...

The car fire god has been ignoring us though. Only have had one, meanwhile I've had like 3 structure fires in the same time frame...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 4, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Last time the structure fire god threw one our way... we were out of Service for mechanical.... but the EMS god covered and threw a couple our way...
> 
> The car fire god has been ignoring us though. Only have had one, meanwhile I've had like 3 structure fires in the same time frame...



The structure fire god blessed me the other day... but the PD god ruined our fun... PD extinguished it before it became established.

The car fire god on the other hand last week blessed me with a fully involved car fire.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2019)

@CALEMT, @Jim37F serious question:

Is it because you guys are still relatively new to, and young firefighters that you’re amped about car fires?

I’d always assumed that the car fire god was on the same tier as say the omega-level belly pain god.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 4, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> @CALEMT, @Jim37F serious question:
> 
> Is it because you guys are still relatively new to, and young firefighters that you’re amped about car fires?
> 
> I’d always assumed that the car fire god was on the same tier as say the omega-level belly pain god.


A little, but honestly any fire is better than activated alarm (although large, all day long brush fires suck), and while I got no problem doing BLS first response, fires are better than most of the medicals where we just take vitals and get SAMPLE/OPQRST for the medics.

Maybe if I get more of them, I'd prefer medicals where we do stuff vs car fires, but for the moment I'd be happy to hose down a car on fire vs PD calling us to hose down the spilled fluids after the car is towed away...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 4, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> @CALEMT, @Jim37F serious question:
> 
> Is it because you guys are still relatively new to, and young firefighters that you’re amped about car fires?
> 
> I’d always assumed that the car fire god was on the same tier as say the omega-level belly pain god.



I wouldn’t say it’s because one is new. If it came down to car fires vs structure fires, structure fires win every time. Honestly car fires aren’t that bad, you get to fight some fire and there really isn’t a lot of overhaul like there is in structure fires. Plus it beats all the false alarms that one runs.


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 4, 2019)

I like vehicle fires, especially nowadays where you don't really go interior, it beats hours of salvage, or nine days on some stupid weed fire. Though now im just pulling handles and watching gauges no matter what it is.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 4, 2019)

Also nice when you only have to clean a single length of hose and maybe a supply line as opposed to dozens of lines and multiple pieces of equipment.


----------



## Summit (Dec 4, 2019)

video is gone


----------



## Achilles (Dec 4, 2019)

jgmedic said:


> I like vehicle fires, especially nowadays where you don't really go interior, it beats hours of salvage, or nine days on some stupid weed fire. Though now im just pulling handles and watching gauges no matter what it is.


Maybe you should
Move from fire truck driver to fire engine driver. Engine is better anyways...


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 4, 2019)

Achilles said:


> Maybe you should
> Move from fire truck driver to fire engine driver. Engine is better anyways...


LOL. I couldn't agree more, I do drive an engine. The title is a joke as most people don't know the difference. "Why do truckies cut holes in the roof? So they can see the real firemen working inside!"


----------



## Bishop2047 (Dec 4, 2019)

The Smirk the EMS god gives after the first call is dropped is exactly what I assume the EMS good looks like all the time.

Also the tiny helmet on Fire Alarm god is a nice touch.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 6, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Last time the structure fire god threw one our way... we were out of Service for mechanical.... but the EMS god covered and threw a couple our way...


the last  structure fire in our first due was last sunday.... the night I left for a week-long vacation in the Caribbean.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 6, 2019)

Well no fires but the HazMat god decided to wake up and throw us one yesterday, and wouldn't you know it, the OT Captain is one of our HazMat Squad Captains?? (Turned out to be a pail of rat poison fell out of someone's truck and spilled on the road... we basically just picked it up, back in the pail and trashed it then washed up afterwards lol)

Plus a cardiac arrest and then an 11pm activated fire alarm (shut up guys, that counts as a fire call... No it doesn't! Lol) so a lil bit of everything...


----------



## Martyn (Dec 30, 2019)

I thought this was EMTLife, not Fire Life


----------



## Peak (Dec 30, 2019)

But fire calls are more fun.


----------



## hpclayto (Dec 30, 2019)

Someone has to save those foundations.


----------



## Phillyrube (Apr 1, 2020)

Need a series simiiar to this:


----------

